
Edsger Dijkstra - How do we tell truths that might hurt? - spoon16
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/ewd498.html?1
======
ezy
On anthropomorphic terminology, I always found his thoughts[1] on that
fascinating. While I'm not completely convinced it's a flaw in every case, I
find this kind of thinking almost impossible to avoid without lots of effort,
which is probably a condition of being human (and learning BASIC first) :-)

[1]
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD09xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD09xx/EWD936.html)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
A Classic: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=826080>

I'm sure I've also seen it more recently - I'll check ...

(30 minutes later) found it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2279260>

Many, many comments there.

